# New Goaties, what kind?



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I just got two little ones, 1 doe and 1 buckling. The doe is around 1.5 years old and the buckling is 11 weeks old. They were advertized as Pygmys but I think they're mixes. :whatgoat: They both have crystal blue eyes... below is a link to my facebook album with lots of pictures of them

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?f ... =1&theater


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

They are adorable! I love the wattles and the blue eyes. 
They for sure have pygmy in there maybe a but Nigerian Dwarf?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...so cute! They look very nigerian dwarf...I don't really see any pygmy in them. :shrug: Unfortunatly, a lot of people think any tiny goat is a pygmy...this most certainly is not true. The goats you have there have two huge giveaways that they aren't pygmies...the coat color and the blue eyes.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

:thumb: agree with KW look ND to me. Blue eyes give away as well as color! Congrats they are cute


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

Well that's just awesome then. I got them for $25 each, makes me feel dumb turning down the other two does. Maybe I'll call to see if they're available still


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That sounds like a good deal. :thumb:


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow they are really pretty, congrats on your new additons. Definately look ND to me though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I raise ND/Pygmy crosses and what points out to me that these are crosses is their feet...they do need a hoof trim but they also have the chunky hoof that a pygmy has and the heavy width in the chest...coat color and eye color says Nigerian, my doe Angel's dam is a cream colored doe but is a definate cross because of her build and I know that my Angel is a cross, despite her white coat because my black pygmy buck is her sire.

Also, at 11 weeks...ther baby buckling is more than capable of breeding so unless you want kids from your does, I'd either band him or separate him with a wether buddy.


----------



## aussieheelr (Jul 29, 2011)

I do want kids, thats why I chose the buckling and unrelated doe instead of just the does. The doe's hooves were horrible, I trimed them last night after the pictures. It's going to take a few trimmings to get the hooves back to the way they should be. The gal I bought them from said that they had "only" had them since July and didn't trim the hooves once! I don't think she quite understood, but at least she was feeding them well with proper shelter and clean bedding.
I'm hoping they favor the ND and the doe makes a good milker :drool:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My vote ND/Pygmy cross. Too much bulk and brisket for a Nigerian. I'm just crazy about those wattles!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she has a good udder too! I do milk all my freshened does, the 3 cross does I've had and milked have had decent udders and good teat size as well as capacity, my only PB pygmy that I had was my best milker at the time, though her udder could have been better attached she really put out. The milk is just as good as a ND does too...sweet and smooth.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I would have to disagree Randi, there are old style nigerians that look like that...they have that really thick, bulky look to them. She very well could be a cross, but also could be just nigerian. But there's really no way to be sure what she is...based on her width and thickness. I'd say at least nigerian...possibly a cross or mix.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

You could be right Kylee but no one could disagree that they are just TOO CUTE! :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep....there's no arguing that.  :thumb:


----------

